# Sent Me Some Weed In The Mail...Its Safe



## TheDemocrat (Mar 18, 2010)

*Tennessee: Medical Examiner Arrested*
*By THE ASSOCIATED PRESS*

*Published: March 17, 2010*



Tennessees chief medical examiner has been arrested in Mississippi and charged with felony marijuana possession, authorities said Wednesday. The doctor, Bruce Levy, 49, who has been in office since 1998, was arrested after investigators found a package of marijuana with his name on it and more of the drug at his hotel room in central Mississippi, where he also works as a coroner. Both states say they are suspending contracts with his businesses. Calls to Dr. Levys office in Nashville were not returned.


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Mar 18, 2010)

with his name on it!?!.....really!!?? i smell ....setup!!!


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 18, 2010)

UNICRONLIVES said:


> with his name on it!?!.....really!!?? i smell ....setup!!!


don't shuolt setup too early. i have a friend that buys from the internet and get's it delevered to his door under his name.

That said, you do have to wonder how they happened to find an envelope, open it, and happen to find weed inside. Surely that's illegal tampering of mail unless they had proof, and then i assume he'd have to open it infront of them or them with him present. does sound a bit odd


----------



## Twiztid123 (Mar 18, 2010)

prolly dogs picked it out somewhere, thatd be reason to open it im pretty sure


----------



## LONGG69 (Mar 18, 2010)

where can i buy online real marijuana with out getting ripped off anyone out there know





tip top toker said:


> don't shuolt setup too early. i have a friend that buys from the internet and get's it delevered to his door under his name.
> 
> That said, you do have to wonder how they happened to find an envelope, open it, and happen to find weed inside. Surely that's illegal tampering of mail unless they had proof, and then i assume he'd have to open it infront of them or them with him present. does sound a bit odd


----------



## TheDemocrat (Mar 19, 2010)

if you can't grow it or purchase it locally you need to quit. sending weed through the mail is just stoooopid.


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 19, 2010)

TheDemocrat said:


> if you can't grow it or purchase it locally you need to quit. sending weed through the mail is just stoooopid.


and yet people do still do it all the time, without issues whatsoever, myself and friends included


----------



## swampgrower (Mar 23, 2010)

TheDemocrat said:


> if you can't grow it or purchase it locally you need to quit. sending weed through the mail is just stoooopid.


your stupid. thats how over 80% OF all drugs get sent. fool.


----------



## IAm5toned (Mar 23, 2010)

lol i wouldnt say 80%... but theres alot of dope in the mail 
an ex gf of mine used to get it sent to her every month from a friend up north, i was always freaking out about it at first. she got at least 18-20 packages while i knew her... no issues.


----------



## goldweedman101 (Apr 14, 2012)

*I could have weed delivered in mail to any part of the world.*


----------



## MacGuyver4.2.0 (Apr 14, 2012)

goldweedman101 said:


> *I could have weed delivered in mail to any part of the world.*



Another BRAND NEW poster (2 posts total) telling people he can have weed delivered anywhere. (sniff,sniff) I smell BACON! (Or a def pork product of some type). It's one thing to procure locally or grow your own. Mailing ANY illegal drugs via the U.S. mail is a felony and many stupid stoners go to the graybar hotel for an extended stay for that reason. Is it REALLY worth it? Unless you like to room with Bubba, don't do it. TipTop and others- I'm surprised at your responses, this stuff is still not legal...yet.


----------



## iNUPE (May 1, 2012)

it happens alot.. but just my luck id be the guy that gets caught

its like when your talking to a supposed "whore that has fucked everyone"... right when YOU talk to her, she decides she wants to start a new leaf in life and become wholesome


----------



## Zildjian (May 1, 2012)

There is a thread on here where someone sent meds to himself (home address) from another state. He got caught, and guess what. He got off. Here is why. He had a medical card, and since he was sending it to himself he won in court.

Contrary to a lot of opinion. US mail is not a division of Federal Government. They are a privately owned company.


----------



## MacGuyver4.2.0 (May 1, 2012)

Zildjian said:


> There is a thread on here where someone sent meds to himself (home address) from another state. He got caught, and guess what. He got off. Here is why. He had a medical card, and since he was sending it to himself he won in court.
> 
> Contrary to a lot of opinion. US mail is not a division of Federal Government. They are a privately owned company.


Is it? Not really!

The United States Postal Service (USPS) *is an "independent establishment of the executive branch" of the **United States Government* (see 39 U.S.C. § 201) responsible for providing postal service in the United States. Within the United States, it is generally referred to as "the post office."

The USPS is often mistaken for a government-owned corporation (e.g. Amtrak), *but as noted above is legally defined as an "independent establishment of the executive branch of the Government of the United States,"[cite this quote] as it is wholly owned by the government and controlled by the Presidential appointees and the Postmaster General. As a quasi-governmental agency, it has many special privileges, including sovereign immunity, eminent domain powers, powers to negotiate postal treaties with foreign nations, and an exclusive legal right to deliver first-class and third-class mail.*[h=3]Source: http://en.wikipeia.org/wiki/USPS[/h]
*Look, the USPS is an Agency!*
The USPS is created as a government agency under Title 39, Section 101.1 of the United States Code which states, in part:

(a) The United States Postal Service shall be operated as a basic and fundamental service provided to the people by the Government of the United States, authorized by the Constitution, created by Act of Congress, and supported by the people. The Postal Service shall have as its basic function the obligation to provide postal services to bind the Nation together through the personal, educational, literary, and business correspondence of the people. It shall provide prompt, reliable, and efficient services to patrons in all areas and shall render postal services to all communities. The costs of establishing and maintaining the Postal Service shall not be apportioned to impair the overall value of such service to the people.​Under paragraph (d) of Title 39, Section 101.1, "Postal rates shall be established to apportion the costs of all postal operations to all users of the mail on a fair and equitable basis."
*No, the USPS is a Business!*
the Postal Service takes on some several very non-governmental attributes via the powers granted to it under Title 39, Section 401, which include:



power to sue (and be sued) under its own name;



power to adopt, amend and repeal its own regulations;



power to "enter into and perform contracts, execute instruments, and determine the character of, and necessity for, its expenditures";



power to buy, sell and lease private property; and,



power to build, operate, lease and maintain buildings and facilities.
All of which are typical functions and powers of a private business. However, unlike other private businesses, the Postal Service is exempt from paying federal taxes. USPS can borrow money at discounted rates, and can condemn and acquire private property under governmental rights of eminent domain.
The USPS does get some taxpayer support. Around $96 million is budgeted annually by Congress for the "Postal Service Fund." These funds are used to compensate USPS for postage-free mailing for all legally blind persons and for mail-in election ballots sent from US citizens living overseas. A portion of the funds also pays USPS for providing address information to state and local child support enforcement agencies.
Under federal law, only the Postal Service can handle or charge postage for handling letters. Despite this virtual monopoly worth some $45 billion a year, the law does not require that the Postal Service make a profit -- only break even. Still, the US Postal Service has averaged a profit of over $1 billion per year in each of the last five years. Yet, Postal Service officials argue that they must continue to raise postage at regular intervals in order make up for the increased use of email.


----------



## RawBudzski (May 1, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> and yet people do still do it all the time, without issues whatsoever, myself and friends included


*Frands.?.* *<3*


----------



## Weedasaurus (May 27, 2012)

wtf? mail delivery weed? super sketchy


----------



## Saldaw (May 30, 2012)

the only way i would ever sell weed is by opening my cars door telling people to step into my office


----------



## chapterii (Oct 16, 2012)

Silkroad, I'm surprised no one has mentioned it.


----------



## chapterii (Oct 16, 2012)

http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2011/06/silkroad/


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Oct 20, 2012)

Weedasaurus said:


> wtf? mail delivery weed? super sketchy


There's more than one site out of Canada that has been operating for a very long time (almost 10 years, on both counts that I know of off hand) that have good reputations and reliability. Neither will ship to the United States.


----------



## tusseltussel (Oct 20, 2012)

So back to the original post.....isn't marijuana decriminalized in Mississippi....felony possession sounds extreme.....

My bad just looked it up.....40g or less is a fine. Didn't see any cultivation laws though


----------



## Beacon (Oct 22, 2012)

whatever you do, don't go to budtracker, lol, jeez Louise, nah mean?


----------



## Amateur.Grower (Oct 22, 2012)

chapterii said:


> http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2011/06/silkroad/


Such a wild story. The quote from mark was too funny.





tusseltussel said:


> So back to the original post.....isn't marijuana decriminalized in Mississippi....felony possession sounds extreme.....
> 
> My bad just looked it up.....40g or less is a fine. Didn't see any cultivation laws though


I just looked on NORML, prolly one of the most lenient laws in the south for 1st-3rd offense. But anything over 30g and you are fucked. And I think cultivation is gona go under possession penalties and total plant weight, so classic LEO root ball and all. Also having it in any part of the vehicle other than the trunk is a misdemeanor and a possible 90 days, 1k fine.


----------

